# If you could be any Pokemon, what would you be?



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 5, 2008)

No fair saying Ditto since it can transform into any Pokemon (or Mew, for that matter).

I would be a Drifloon (duhduhduhduhduh) because it can fly and is plushy and cute and stuff.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, um... I guess I'd like to be a Latios because it couples Flying, Psychic abilities, and invisibility.


----------



## Diz (Oct 5, 2008)

Butbutbutbutbutbutbutbut*shot*

I lovees Ditto!!!
I guess that I would choose to be a Lugia because of its awesome water powrz


----------



## Mercury (Oct 5, 2008)

Snorunt


----------



## Darksong (Oct 5, 2008)

Purugly, Lucario or Garchomp.

Definitely Lucario, but Purugly and Garchomp are my second and third choices, respectively.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 5, 2008)

A Sneasel.

They're awesome. If somebody was bugging me, I'll give them a little scratch and they would think twice before messing with me again. Plus, they can learn Surf for apparently no logical reason at all. That's pretty awesomesauce imo.

I would like being a cute little Houndour too.

But these are really just Pokemon I like, so...


----------



## Autumn (Oct 5, 2008)

Pikachu because a. I'm unoriginal and b. I seriously cannot see myself being anything but that due to Mystery Dungeon.

As for other Pokémon, um... various different things that can fly (Butterfree especially), Water-types (my Waters of choice being Lanturn and Vaporeon), Leafeon because I lieks my Leafeon (actually Eevee or any of its evolutions, for that matter), Fire-types including Torchic, Houndour, Charmander, Quilava, Flareon and Vulpix, um... Flygon because I'm pretty fond of the Dragon type (after Flygon I'd be Dratini or Dragonair), Treecko/Grovyle,  Absol, and in terms of Legendaries, Articuno, Mew (this isn't because it can transform, this is because _I like it_), Celebi (time travel _of course_ <3333), Lugia (deep-sea diving~), any of the three legendary beasts, Latias, Rayquaza, Dialga (moar time-travel <33333) or Cresselia.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 6, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> A Sneasel.
> 
> They're awesome. If somebody was bugging me, I'll give them a little scratch and they would think twice before messing with me again. Plus, they can learn Surf for apparently no logical reason at all. That's pretty awesomesauce imo.



Oh, ya. Totally.

I can see myself being a Riolu.
I can more easily imagine myself as a more humanoid Pokemon, and Riolu is relatively humanoid and also my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see myself as a Raichu. Not dressed up as one, but comfortable with being one. My personality would fit a Raichu. Energetic, playful and pessimistic at the same time. Not to mention that I'd have a tail. How deadly would that be?

I also wouldn't mind being a Haunter. The ability to levitate and pass through walls, ceilings and whatever as if they're not even there would be awesome. Oh, and who can top having hands that aren't connected with your body?

But the Pokémon I would most want to be is Farfetch'd. It's my favourite Pokémon. No more needs to said.


----------



## cheesecake (Oct 6, 2008)

Absol
Because I just am


----------



## Dragon_night (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to be a Gardevoir. Plain and simple. They're pretty, and they probably don't look pathetic when they cry. And the many abilities they have. 

If only~


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 6, 2008)

EEVEE! The cuteness, the fluffy tail, the cute ears...it could go on forever. But second choice would be Skitty also for it's cuteness, for it's attractiveness, it's awesome tail...that could go on forever too.


----------



## Eeveelution (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be either Eevee because it can evolve so much (and it probably keeps my obsession with Pokemon alive) or Jirachi. You can grant wishes, and no ones shouts at you for sleeping in! xD


----------



## Charizard Morph (Oct 6, 2008)

If I were a pokemon I'd want to be a Charizard or a Flygon, I'd love to be able to fly, and burn mt foes to a crisp, lets not forget that.


----------



## Kunai (Oct 6, 2008)

Lucario. _Aura_, for God's sake. Wouldn't it be satisfying slicing something in half with an Aura Sphere?


----------



## Invader Palkia (Oct 7, 2008)

Palkia or Giratina.

Yah legendaries. >.<

But they're coool legendaries... And they can travel through space and stuff. 

Non legendary wise, Probably... Hmm... Treecko, or Eevee. Maybe Aron


----------



## spaekle (Oct 7, 2008)

Why, a Croagunk, of course! It'd kind of suck on sunny days, but I'd be a frog and that'd be cool enough for me.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Oct 7, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> I want to be a Gardevoir. Plain and simple. They're pretty, and they probably don't look pathetic when they cry. And the many abilities they have.
> 
> If only~


Agreed.

Either a Gardevoir or a Lucario for me. I've liked both since the moment I first saw them, and I often draw myself as a Lucario. Plus, psychic powers are awesome, and so is the ability to control aura. Yep, I'd be happy as either of them.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 7, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Why, a Croagunk, of course! It'd kind of suck on sunny days, but I'd be a frog and that'd be cool enough for me.


Copycat! ><

If not a Croagunk or Politoad, I'd want to be an Oddish. It was my first favorite and when I was younger, I'd imagine life as an Oddish. It seemed like so much fun, roaming around at night, hiding from people... just being s moving raddish. :3


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that being a Glameow or Persian would be cool. :D  But I was just thinking about how cool it'd be to be a Breloom too.

hmm.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Oct 7, 2008)

Linoone, Furret, Houndour/Houndoom or Growlithe/Arcanine.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 7, 2008)

Rhyperior. End of thread.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 8, 2008)

If I couldn't be a Drifloon, i would be a Snover. Being an Ice Plant would rock. I don't like Abomasnow, so I woudn't evolve, but Wood Hammer, Avalanche, and other moves would be fun to use.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 8, 2008)

Aipom. 8D Or ambipom.


----------



## o_O (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe Jigglypuff.... I could sing and annoy the crap out of people >:D Ionno. I'd want to be a lot.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 10, 2008)

Linoone. First of all, since Linoones can be pretty powerful sweepers, trainers will want me for my awesomeness and I'll get free food for, hopefully, life. Also, Linoones can run at 60 mph, which is quite fast indeed. This way, if anyone/thing tries to attack me, I can just flee. Linoones can also learn quite a nice array of attacks, raging from far-hitting Ice Beam to kill off those pesky Dragon types to brute-force Body Slam to make our opponents paralyzed and miserable. And, in case of tough opponents that I can't beat, I can Sand-Attack, Substitute, then run for my life. Using Thief or Covet at the last second to piss off fellow trainers is a good idea, too. 

And don't forget Pick-Up. Being able to pick up random items at random times is probably one of the coolest things ever. I can go around and Pick-Up things and live a nice, happy life with my trainer because we're now rich from selling things I picked up.

A bad thing about Linoones is probably that I won't be able to fly. But being able to Surf makes it up half-way, so I guess that's fine.


----------



## Linzys (Oct 10, 2008)

Abra. 8D It's cute AND it teleports! *thumbs up*

Or Espeon. :3


----------



## allitersonance (Oct 10, 2008)

Smeargle.

>:D


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 10, 2008)

If I couldn't be Espeon or Delcatty[my first choices] I would be Mew, Lapras, Ninetales or Absol. Those are all my FAVORITE pokemon of all time. Most were my favorites before I was even here which I guess wasn't that long ago. So the list from preferred to the ones I would be happy with.

-Espeon
-Delcatty
-Ninetales
-Lapras
-Absol
-Mew


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

Kusarigamaitachi said:


> Smeargle.
> 
> >:D


Oh right. I forgot about Smeargle. I want to be a Smeargle with Transform, Teleport, and some ultra powerful attack that can destroy everything and such. 

Sketching would be fun~


----------



## Flora (Oct 13, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> If I couldn't be Espeon or Delcatty[my first choices] I would be Mew, *Lapras*, Ninetales or Absol. Those are all my FAVORITE pokemon of all time. Most were my favorites before I was even here which I guess wasn't that long ago. So the list from preferred to the ones I would be happy with.
> 
> -Espeon
> -Delcatty
> ...


YES.

Though I'd like to be a Pachirisu more.

Then again, I've recently taken a fascination toward Sandshrew (recently being five minutes ago).  I'd LOVE to be one.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 13, 2008)

I've changed my mind. Purugly is now my first choice.
Second would be Heracross!*recites Heracross poem*


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 13, 2008)

If we're talking personality-wise, then probably a Ghost type because I have a bit of a twisted sense of humor, like to tease people, and play pranks. Maybe an electric type, seeing as I'm quite energetic. This is in real life, of course.

If we're talking what we want to be, then Xatu because I could see into the future and the past and fly. And I'd look pretty cool too.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 13, 2008)

Alexi may be a munchlax, because he is always munching. *nomnomnom*

But Alexi would like to be a feraligatr, because they're big and powerful and can breathe underwater. :3


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Oct 13, 2008)

Treecko would be cool. Being able to hang out in trees and fire Bullet Seed at random people passing by... sounds fun. XD


----------



## Exdeath (Oct 13, 2008)

Kadabra. Naturally. Who wouldn't want psychokinetic abilities, teleportation, and being able to fiddle with peoples' minds? Plus, they amplify their powers with a _spoon_. Can't get any more awesome than that. They're also relatively humanoid, which is always nice.

I might also be a Flygon. I'd be able to fly around and make mini-sandstorms wherever I go. Or maybe even Ninetales for the whole living a thousand years and having supernatural powers thing...


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 13, 2008)

Mewtwo. End of story.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 13, 2008)

FLAREON OR SANDSLASH OR TORTERRA OR MAYBE EVEN...

Yeah, just those three. xD


----------



## S. E. (Oct 13, 2008)

Espeon or Chikorita. I've had a recent fascination with Espeon~


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 13, 2008)

Houndoom- Did you really expect anything different? It's so cute and black and dog-like, and has a long tail, and has horns, and can breath fire, and blah, bla, blah...

Quilava- It's cute and it's a Fire-type. Then to be an awsome Typhlosion later...Wow.

Sneasel- It appeals to me.

Glaceon- The only Ice-type I love, excluding Weavile and Sneasel, and it looks pretty.

Umbreon- It's cool. End of disscusion.

Charizard- It flies...Yeah.

Ninetales/Eevee/Flygon- The Eevee because i would be so cute with a bushy tail, the Ninetales because it's awsome and lives for, like, a thousand years, and Flygon because I would look cool and couldn't get hurt by Electric attacks.

Pikachu- It's yellow and bright. I like bright.

Wow, 10 to choose from. my top is obviously Houndoom, though. but if I couldn't be that, I would be Quilava next, and so on and so fourth. Still, lots to choose from.


----------



## Peegeray (Oct 13, 2008)

chimchar! because it's cute... and a fire type :x


----------



## see ya (Oct 17, 2008)

Either a Shaymin (Ass-kicking flying mini-Grass-reindeer by day, adorable, yet still powerful hedgehog by night) or a Dragonite (Cool, cute, yet still very strong)


----------



## Scizor King (Oct 19, 2008)

Scizor.
If you didn't see that coming, I will shoot you.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 22, 2008)

Pidgeot is the first that comes to mind.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 22, 2008)

It's gotta be a Rayquaza for me.

Aside from the ultimate coolness, there's the flight and the power of a legend to consider.

Plus, I think it's kinda cute XD


----------



## firepoke4ever (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd probably have to be a Camerupt. That's the only way I could get little middle schoolers and freshmen to stop pissing me off.


----------



## Mew Mew Princess~ (Oct 26, 2008)

A Poochyena, probably. I could bite someone's leg off with my fangs if I wanted and would still be cute as heck~


----------



## Ice tiger (Oct 30, 2008)

LUXRAY!!! Or Charizard.


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Scyther or Kingler, huge scythes or massive pincers!


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 30, 2008)

Nintales. Its pretty, and strong without being overly powerful. And is my favorite type.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 30, 2008)

Murkrow
Why?
Because she's my favourite?
No!
She's my favourite because I think it would be totally awesome to be one.
Why?
They can fly, I know other flying types can, but this is only one reason.
They're black, so if they get dirty, you can't notice.
They wear nice hats. :)
Their cries sound jolly.
They are resistant to psychic.
They're small.
They like shiny things.
Their beaks look good because they're big and yellow.
Many more, I just can't think of them all.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 31, 2008)

Probably Absol, 'cause...

1. It's like my favorite Pokemon.
2. It's pretty durn powerful.
3. I probably wouldn't get bothered much 'cause everyone would be too scared I'd set off an earthquake or tornado or something~


----------



## xkze (Oct 31, 2008)

Arceus.

It looks like a retarded deerchild but you just can't pass up that kind of power.


----------



## Erif (Nov 2, 2008)

Gengar. It'd be fun.

Or Sableye.


----------



## Fredie (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmm, I would probably want to be a Darkrai, or maybe an Infernape. I mean come on; it's a fire monkey!


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Meowth. So I could find money and stuff ^_^ And also to be all cute and fluffy, and possibly able to walk upright and talk in a cool Italian-American accent.
Lucario, because he's tremendously awesome.
Alakazam, so I can hit people on the head with my spoons >:3

So, basically, any of my favourites.


----------



## Amaguq (Nov 2, 2008)

Arcanine--->Ninetales--->Flygon

In that order. I love fire types and canines, so Arcanine would be my first choice. Ninetales is awesome because it is psychic _and_ fire, and is just pure awesomeness. Flygon, because flying would be awsome, and ground typed moves combined with flying moves are sweet. Also, Flygon looks like it has freakin' sweet goggles on. XD


----------



## Jester (Nov 3, 2008)

Male froslass---->Shedinja---->Gallade---->

And if anyone goes "Well you can't be a male froslass it's only female" I will tell them that i am one of a kind and the smexyest froslass ever ;D


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Male froslass---->Shedinja---->Gallade---->
> 
> And if anyone goes "Well you can't be a male froslass it's only female" I will tell them that i am one of a kind and the smexyest froslass ever ;D


Hey, the other Froslass'd go crazy for you, they wouldn't have any choice after all XD


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Nov 3, 2008)

A Raichu

otherthan that
A Gible or a Squirtle.

Cos they are both awesome and cute, they must live a cool life, and all of their forms are badass


----------

